# Unwanted contrast changes on PC. How do I change it back?



## Murrmurr (Jan 12, 2022)

Late last night (very early this a.m.) my internet service was interrupted for about an hour. I suspect it happened because of an upgrade but I'm not sure. It's all good now, but (and this could be related, but check down further, too) the background on my home page changed from black on white to white on black, and I hate it. I went to settings and changed it back to black on white, but now I see that when I open a new tab using Mozilla's _Private Window_ app, the background is still white on black. So, in Private Windows (on Mozilla), the settings didn't change back to black on white.

I can't find separate settings for Mozilla's Private Window app. I don't know why there would even be separate settings, but I assume there must be.

Can someone help me out?

Also (and maybe this related instead) I gave my grandson a tablet for his birthday just a few days ago. He likes white on black, and I'm sure he set up his device that way. The thing is, his device is registered under my Windows account. Could what he does on his device effect my PC ???

Thanks in advance


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 12, 2022)

Thanks, everyone, but here's an update.

Just kidding with the thanks, but here's an update...about a half-hour after changing to my preference to black on white, it's back to white on black again.

Is it possible my grandson is doing this (unknowingly)?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 12, 2022)

Wish I could help you, Murrmurr .. but, this has me perplexed. 
One would think that once you change the settings, it would stay put?
Hopefully, someone who has some expertise will chime in soon. Not much activity here tonight.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 13, 2022)

With Firefox & others I login to the browser and all my add-ons, settings transfer to whatever WiFi &/or device I'm using maybe the same works for your synced devices* don't know.*  I would disable Bluetooth and test it.  If that doesn't solve the problem then it's beyond my limited by time experience.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 13, 2022)

I have white printing on black and LOVE IT!  But, As a writer, I'd love to put this on Microsoft WORD, and don't know how to do that!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 13, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I have white printing on black and LOVE IT!  But, As a writer, I'd love to put this on Microsoft WORD, and don't know how to do that!


White on black gives me eyestrain headaches.

I'm not sure if you can change the color of the "paper" in Word, but try this - choose a document and look across the top toolbar for the tab that says "design" and click on it (it goes, file, home, insert, design, etc), then click on "colors" in the tools _under_ the top toolbar. It's located just right of center. You'll get a drop-down menu. Go to the bottom of the menu and click on "customize colors". 

Again, I don't know if Word has an option for changing the background color, but if it does that's probably where it would be.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 10, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Late last night (very early this a.m.) my internet service was interrupted for about an hour. I suspect it happened because of an upgrade but I'm not sure. It's all good now, but (and this could be related, but check down further, too) the background on my home page changed from black on white to white on black, and I hate it. I went to settings and changed it back to black on white, but now I see that when I open a new tab using Mozilla's _Private Window_ app, the background is still white on black. So, in Private Windows (on Mozilla), the settings didn't change back to black on white.
> 
> I can't find separate settings for Mozilla's Private Window app. I don't know why there would even be separate settings, but I assume there must be.
> 
> ...





Murrmurr said:


> Thanks, everyone, but here's an update.
> 
> Just kidding with the thanks, but here's an update...about a half-hour after changing to my preference to black on white, it's back to white on black again.
> 
> Is it possible my grandson is doing this (unknowingly)?





Murrmurr said:


> White on black gives me eyestrain headaches.
> 
> I'm not sure if you can change the color of the "paper" in Word, but try this - choose a document and look across the top toolbar for the tab that says "design" and click on it (it goes, file, home, insert, design, etc), then click on "colors" in the tools _under_ the top toolbar. It's located just right of center. You'll get a drop-down menu. Go to the bottom of the menu and click on "customize colors".
> 
> Again, I don't know if Word has an option for changing the background color, but if it does that's probably where it would be.


Most PC's are configured for user changes related to your monitors screen. All of my PC's that I use at night are in the high contrast and night mode settings already. More about that in a minute. 

First:

1. Click on the "icon" on the left side of your toolbar or the lower left side of your screen.

2. Click on the first gear shaped icon right above the power icon called "settings" in the dropdown menu.

3. Click on the "systems" tab in the upper right hand corner of the configurations page.

4. The top select button is to activate the "night mode" setting which eliminates the monitors harsh bright blue light to a warm eye relaxing deep orange hue.

5. For positive/negative legend screen views and other parameters your preference settings are on the entire left side of the page.

6. Your "high contrast" settings is on the upper left side of the same page under "related settings".

I hope this helped.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 10, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> White on black gives me eyestrain headaches.
> 
> I'm not sure if you can change the color of the "paper" in Word, but try this - choose a document and look across the top toolbar for the tab that says "design" and click on it (it goes, file, home, insert, design, etc), then click on "colors" in the tools _under_ the top toolbar. It's located just right of center. You'll get a drop-down menu. Go to the bottom of the menu and click on "customize colors".
> 
> Again, I don't know if Word has an option for changing the background color, but if it does that's probably where it would be.


Thanks!  I'll try this!


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 10, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Can someone help me out?


I follow a regular procedure for problems like this.  In order I:


Ask a grandchild to look at it.
Seek professional help.
Buy a new one.

It almost always works...


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 10, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Most PC's are configured for user changes related to your monitors screen. All of my PC's that I use at night are in the high contrast and night mode settings already. More about that in a minute.
> 
> First:
> 
> ...


Thanks, man. I don't know why but I couldn't find the options you mentioned - the ones I needed. Weirdly, they were there about a week or so later. I'm assuming now that some files failed to download for a while after a Windows update. Still not sure about that, but anyway, when I saw the tools, I made the changes and all was well until I did a restart...and I was back to the white on black. ugh

Then, a couple days ago my grandson came over and he goes, "Oh, yeah...sorry grampa" and tic-tic-bam...he fixed it. He'd made the changes weeks ago for a game or a discus server or something.

So I guess what happened is, I was trying to fix it using Windows tools/settings. My grandson changed the settings in Firefox. I thought I'd tried both but apparently not. It's all good now.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 10, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I follow a regular procedure for problems like this.  In order I:
> 
> 
> Ask a grandchild to look at it.
> ...


Done.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 10, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I follow a regular procedure for problems like this.  In order I:
> 
> 
> Ask a grandchild to look at it.
> ...


BTW, thanks!


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 10, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Thanks, man. I don't know why but I couldn't find the options you mentioned - the ones I needed. Weirdly, they were there about a week or so later. I'm assuming now that some files failed to download for a while after a Windows update. Still not sure about that, but anyway, when I saw the tools, I made the changes and all was well until I did a restart...and I was back to the white on black. ugh
> 
> Then, a couple days ago my grandson came over and he goes, "Oh, yeah...sorry grampa" and tic-tic-bam...he fixed it. He'd made the changes weeks ago for a game or a discus server or something.
> 
> So I guess what happened is, I was trying to fix it using Windows tools/settings. My grandson changed the settings in Firefox. I thought I'd tried both but apparently not. It's all good now.



Easy does it Murrmurr



Easy does it.


----------

